# WoW - wieder höchste Grafikeinstellungen?



## Arazak (18. März 2009)

Hallo und guten Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt.. also:

zu Burning Crusade Zeiten konnte ich WoW noch auf vollen Grafikeinstellungen spielen.. auch noch mit Patch 2.4 als die neuen Schatten kamen, etc. Aber seit Wotlk kann ich lediglich mit den Einstellungen "Gut" ruckelfrei spielen..

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt was ich an meinem Pc aufrüsten müsste, da ich eigentlich der Meinung bin, dass dieser noch relativ gut ist ^^ Vor allem jetzt, da mit dem nächsten Patch eine noch höhere Einstellung vorhanden sein wird.. Ich möchte einfach eine schöne Grafik xP (was mich auch zu der Annahme bringt das die Grafikkarte schuld ist, aber guckt selber..)

System:

Windows XP SP2
AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+
2,39 GHz, 2 GB Ram
Geforce 8600 GT

Hoffe mal das reicht an Infos.. was braucht man denn dann um auf vollen Details zu spielen? o.O

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe,
mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Pat


----------



## Falathrim (18. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=94255
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=95022
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=93812
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=93745

Nur um mal die offensichtlichsten Threads der ersten 4 Seiten zu nennen


----------



## Arazak (18. März 2009)

Ich wollte aber eine explizite Antwort auf meine Frage, welche Komponenten sollten ausgetauscht werden? Es geht hier ja nicht um Serverstabilität oder so etwas..


----------



## Falathrim (18. März 2009)

Doch geht es, immer noch. Die Komponenten reichen vollkommen, das SPIEL ist das Problem.

Ansonsten:

Ist der 4600+ Sockel 939 oder AM2?

Sonst wüsste ich gerne dein Budget und ob du nur WoW zocken willst. Perfekt ist der Rechner natürlich nicht mehr, bis auf die Grafikkarte sieht der aus als wär er ca. 3 Jahre alt.


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2009)

Die Grafikkarte wäre das erste, was ich tauschen würde.


----------



## Falathrim (18. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte wäre das erste, was ich tauschen würde.


Ich würde den ganzen PC tauschen, aber das steht hier ja nicht zur Debatte glaub ich.
Und ich hab die Grafikkarten"aufrüstung" ja auch nicht gelobt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. März 2009)

Wo Fala recht Recht hat, hat er Recht. Das Problem ist wirklich WoW selber. Klar die Schatten und die erhöhte Sichtweite seit dem letzten großen Patch fordern den Rechner schon mehr, aber eigentlich sollte dein Rechner ausreichend sein.
In Dalaran sind es die vielen Spieler auf kleinen Raum, die die Framerate meist doch recht stark absinken lassen. Warum es aber z.B. in Innis bei vielen diese Probleme gibt, weis wohl keiner so recht. Schliesslich sind das doch heute nur noch maximal 25er Innis. Früher waren das 40er und alles lief flüssig.


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2009)

Die kann man auch garnicht loben. Die 8600GT gehört zu den Karten, die von Anfang an nur Verarsche waren. Bestenfalls für den Office-Betrieb geeignet. Ein 128bit breites Speicherinterface und 32 Unfied Shader, was soll da schon gehen? Wobei du recht hast, für Wow sollte sie reichen Zumindest damals, als ich noch spielte. Keine Ahnung, was da jetzt so abgeht. 

Trotzdem ist die Karte zum spielen total ungeeignet, beschnitten von hinten bis vorn. 

Ansonsten könnte man noch die CPU wechseln. Einen aktuellen AM2-Sockel hat er ja. Wobei ich aber auch hier zustimmen muss. Ein 4600 Dualcore sollte für Wow reichen. Zumindest war auch das damals so.

Wenn er aber was tauschen will, dann macht die Graka primär am meisten Sinn.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. März 2009)

Naja mein damaliger PC, wo ich mit WoW anfing hatte ich eine 5900 Ultra und das lief perfekt.  Theoretisch müsste mein heutiger PC die 8-10fache Leistung bringen, was er aber bei weitem nicht tut. Selbst wenn man alle Effekte abstellt die es damals auch nicht gab.

Edit:
Eigentlich weis ich heute gar nicht mehr genau, was für einen PC / Grafikkarte ich jemanden empfehlen soll um WoW flüssig zu spielen. Dafür ist das Spiel einfach zu unberechenbar geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. März 2009)

Also, ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, daß es bei meiner Schwester z.b. auf einen 3800+ (Singlecore) mit 2 GB Ram und Geforce 7900 GTX sehr gut läuft. Gut, die Schatten hatte ich aus. Und ich war jetzt auch in keinem Raid dabei, mich wollte ja keiner aus Testgründen bezüglich FPS mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber in Dalaran lief es auch super. Wobei man jetzt auch sagen muss, daß die 7900 GTX um Welten schneller ist, als eine 8600 GT. Bei ihr merkt man halt mancherorts, daß die CPU ans Limit kommt. 

Und ich habe damals auf einem 3400+ mit Geforce 5900 FX gezockt Lief eigentlich auch ganz gut, inclusive des Addons Burning Cursade konnt ich da alles gut spielen. Egal, ob Raid oder Hauptstadt, hat immer gepasst.

Edit:

ich empfehle diesen hier:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,674981/I...cking-CPU/News/

Wenn man damit noch schlechte FPS hat, dann weiß man, es liegt am Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (18. März 2009)

Ich hatte 2005 mit folgendem System (werte in WoW) 2005-2007 1024x768 Pixel, 2008 1680x1050.
AMD Athlon 64 3500 +
1 GB DDR-1 RAM
9800 Pro ATI  Asus A8 V Deluxe ca. 70 FPS.
2008 dann mit einer 7600 GT Rest gleich, nur noch 9-15 FPS.
Damals Alles auf High, 2008 vieles auf Low oder Medium.
Komisch war, das manche Einstellungen keinen Unterschied zeigten ob Sie auf High oder low standen.
Ich glaub das die CPU es nicht mehr packte, was es endgültig war ka, habe das Ding dann durch den aktuellen getauscht.
Teile liegen noch rum und werden im laufe des Jahres wieder als 2. System mit einem 500 Watt Netzteil und einer 500 Samsung HD wieder als Office/Backup-PC genutzt.
Aber die Anforderungen von Wow stiegen auch.
Wenn ein PC 2-3 Jahre sowie Notebook genauso reicht bin ich schon zufrieden!
Die Auflösungsreduzierung machte 3 FPS aus!
MFG,Wagga


----------



## poTTo (19. März 2009)

CPU und Mainboard wechseln, steig von der AMD-train ab und wechsel auf nen C2D von Intel.

Mainboard : P5Q / P5Q Pro
CPU : E8400
Graka : NV 8800GTX (9800GTX) oder ATI4850
Ram: ggfs noch 2GB dazu, am besten die gleichen Speicher. Ich geh mal davon aus das du DDR2 800er verbaut hast, oder ?

ca. ~ 350-400EUR, je nachdem wo man bstellt.

HDD und optische Laufwerke kannste so belassen, evtl. noch das NT tauschen, je nachdem was du aktuell verbaut hast.

#poTTo


----------



## Kaldreth (19. März 2009)

Also ich spiel mit einem 4200+ also einem schwächerem Prozessor allerdings mit 4 GB Ram und einer 8800 GT also auch nicht sooo viel besser und bei mir läuft alles auf max in Dalaran mit 25 fps ansonsten mit ca. 40 fps. Hast du in den Optionen die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert!? Wenn nicht auf jeden Fall mal deaktivieren!


----------



## Niranda (19. März 2009)

Mach dir nix drauß,
selbst ich mit meinem Rechenknecht spiele mit 40-50 fps...
crysis bei durchgängigen 60fps (mehr macht Monitor nich - plöder monitor =(  )


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> crysis bei durchgängigen 60fps (mehr macht Monitor nich - plöder monitor =(  )



bei mir nichts anderes, aber nicht wegen dem Monitor sonder der TripleHead2Go.

Trotzdem, warum willst du mehr als 60FPS? Ich behaupte, du erkennst nichtmal einen Unterschied zwischen 45 und 60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. März 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Also ich spiel mit einem 4200+ also einem schwächerem Prozessor allerdings mit 4 GB Ram und einer 8800 GT also auch nicht sooo viel besser und bei mir läuft alles auf max in Dalaran mit 25 fps ansonsten mit ca. 40 fps. Hast du in den Optionen die Eingabeverzögerung deaktiviert!? Wenn nicht auf jeden Fall mal deaktivieren!



Eine 8800 GT ist deutlich besser, als eine 8600 GT. Das kannst du nicht im geringsten vergleichen. Die Anbindung des Speicherinterfaces ist doppelt so breit. Deine hat 112 Unified Shader und seine nur 32.
Die Karte ist also wesentlich schneller.


----------



## Arazak (20. März 2009)

Danke für die vielen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke dann werd ich mal die Grafikkarte austauschen.. da hatte ich sowieso schon das Gefühl das ich da beschissen würde.. xD

Lg, Pat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2009)

Naja, was heißt beschissen. Wenn man sie dir als Gaming-Karte verkauft hat, dann ja


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> bei mir nichts anderes, aber nicht wegen dem Monitor sonder der TripleHead2Go.
> 
> Trotzdem, warum willst du mehr als 60FPS? Ich behaupte, du erkennst nichtmal einen Unterschied zwischen 45 und 60
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja nich gesagt, das ich mehr will, aber mein Rechner schafft deutlich mehr xD
Also bei wow erkennt man schon nen unterschied zwischen 40 und 60fps... 60 kommt mir viel flüssiger vor, also vom Frostbolt die animation zum Beispiel... ;D

Nira ^-^


----------

